# German speaking Ornithologist



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello there, 

I know this is a long shot, but I am looking for an ornithologist, who speaks also German for accompanying a group of Germans End of April/Beginning of May for abt 7-8 days. It would be a group of bird enthusiasts and they would be traveling to Serres, to be more precise to lake Kerkini. If not an ornithologist, then maybe a biology student that knows also about birds. The important part is that he/she also speaks German. 

If you know of someone or you are someone that description would fit, please let me know. 

Silvie


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Athen - Willkommen beim Goethe-Institut Athen - Goethe-Institut 

http://www.dainst.gr/

-maybe someone here would know... or go to your consulate/embassy and ask them to pass on the info.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Send an email to these guys:

- Hellenic Ornithological Society

and they can probably find someone who speaks German among themselves.


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh wow...thank you two. I totally forgot that I had posted here as well. 

Anyways, thanks for helping out.


----------



## Silvie (Mar 3, 2010)

thasolutions said:


> Hi Silvie if you could find a translator I know a British Ornithologist who also lives and works in the region. Let me know if you want more info. Thanks Pete


Hey there, 

Thank you but they really needed a German speaking one, they said that they had this ones with the translator in Spain and they didn't like that. 

Anyways, it is already too late since they went with another travel agent. But thank you anyways.


----------

